# Prepping Flame



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Found a good way to strip bark off the flame boxelder with a Woodsman's Pal (Made in Pennsylvania). Ends are sealed and the wood is stored inside. Any thoughts on how to proceed?

Anybody for some wild cherry? Just cut 2 live ones.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

looks good glen did the cherry have any burls on it ?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Never examined it, Pokey.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Glen, I am always interested in local wood from anyone, lol


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I'll seal the ends on a few cherry pieces and strip the bark, Ed.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cherry is beautiful. I love the reddish hues.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I cut down 2 live cherry trees a few days ago and they already have cracks on the ends of the logs. Should I scrap the idea of drying it? Can it still be saved?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

It depends on the dia. I use as small as 1-1/4" for turning.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1 on that. I've used 3/4 sq. for pens if if is well figured.


----------

